# New Custom Amiibo Cards Based on Ultimate



## DC414 (Jun 17, 2018)

Updated


----------



## J-ZI (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm working on them too


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 17, 2018)

NICE guys! Keep up the great work!

I like the minimal black and white style of the smash ultimate logo, so that flowing into the cards style is ace!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 17, 2018)

Good work--good to see new users who aren't trolling.

Maybe make 3-4 alts, as well (please, not GBAtemp accounts, character costume variants).


----------



## J-ZI (Jun 17, 2018)

another one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2018)

These look really well done.  Are you going to do the entire roster (if so, that'd be quite a feat), or just a few characters?


----------



## DC414 (Jun 17, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> These look really well done.  Are you going to do the entire roster (if so, that'd be quite a feat), or just a few characters?


my plan is to do the entire roster if i can . i have a template setup that should make the process alot quicker.


----------



## DC414 (Jul 4, 2018)

added some more characters


----------



## Rarzhn (Jul 13, 2018)

Would love to see the whole roster some day.


----------



## DC414 (Jul 13, 2018)

me too its a shame they just reveled the official box art and it looks almost identical to the old ones.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Good job! They look great


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 24, 2018)

DC414 said:


> View attachment 134513 View attachment 134515 View attachment 134518 View attachment 134519 View attachment 134520 View attachment 134521
> 
> Updated


Are there supposed to be two with #1 on them?


----------



## DC414 (Jul 24, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Are there supposed to be two with #1 on them?


NO THE #'S WERE JUST A PLACE HOLDER WHEN DOING THAT


----------



## EldurRaesir (Nov 17, 2020)

While I don't think these cards are styled to my liking, I can tell you put a lot of work into them and are pretty nice.


----------

